# Continental Extreme Contact DW



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

*Continental Extreme Contact DW*
UTQG: 340 AA A (All Sizes)









Click here for:*Sizes, Specs, and Pricing on Continental Extreme Contact DW*

The ExtremeContactTM DW has pushed the envelope in performance with completely new technology exclusive to Continental Tire. The ExtremeContactTM DW delivers excellent traction and responsive handling in both wet and dry conditions, improved ride comfort, all while delivering better mileage at industry leading rolling resistance levels.










*Benefits:*

*Enhanced performance in dry conditions.
*Improved water evacuation for outstanding wet handling.
*Reduced distortion for enhanced energy delivery, lower rolling resistance and improved treadlife.
*Consumer friendly indicators alert drivers to tire's performance level in Dry and Wet conditions​







*Tread Wear Indicators:*

Consumer friendly indicators alert drivers about tire's performance level in Dry and Wet conditions.

DW indicates tire is tuned for optimum performance (D for Dry, W for Wet).

When indicators disappear, tire is no longer tuned for optimum performance in that particular road condition

*Dry Performance*








ExtremeContactTM DW has a unique “chamfered edge” technology for dry performance. This dry road surface technology generates greater acceleration grip, handling and braking traction in dry conditions. Solid outer shoulder and chamfered pattern edges concentrates on a maximum surface contact, resulting in increased traction.

*Wet Performance*








The Continental ExtremeContactTM DW has high void to tread ratio which improves water evacuation for outstanding wet handling.Void to tread ratio means the amount of void area in the tread vs. the amount of tread pattern making contact with the road surface. This void allows water to be absorbed into the pattern and then quickly evacuated. 








*Dynamic Temperature Distribution*








The Continental ExtremeContactTM DW has industry leading treadlife combined with lower rolling resistance and improved energy delivery to the road surface. This outstanding combination of traction, long wear and reduced rolling resistance is accomplished thought “Dynamic Temperature Distribution”.

(content provided by conti-online.com)

If you are running the Continental Extreme Contact DW, post your review here along with a picture or two - we (as well as Continental) would love to read them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What is the difference between this and the DWS(if I remember right thats the one I bought)


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> What is the difference between this and the DWS(if I remember right thats the one I bought)




The main advantage of the Conti Extreme Contact DWS is that it provides improved traction in the snow due to it's tread design. The Continental Extreme Contact DW is a summer tire that has outstanding wet(rain) traction.

Continental Extreme Contact DWS

 Continental Extreme Contact DW

EDIT made to the OP.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the DWS for all seasons. I've ran the Conti Extreme Contacts on a few of my cars, I have no complaints.  Best bang for the buck I've found.


----------

